# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  EDC for my unprepared family

## jlo

I have been working on an EDC for the last couple months for myself.  Once I got it the way I wanted it I decided to build some up for my family.  The kits are about 90% complete. I still need to add water purification, improved multi tool, big rubber bands, zip ties, fire starting tinder and a couple other odds and ends.  Anyway, take a look at what I have so far and let me know if there is anything I left out.

For starters I added a single wipe to each
EDC_Mini_Survival_Kit_Emergency_BOB1.jpg

Next I added 30' of 50lb braided fishing line, 6 hooks, 6 sinkers, 2 safety pins, 2 sewing needles and small super glue
EDC_Mini_Survival_Kit_Emergency_BOB5.jpg

I then added P38 can opener, aspirin, storm proof matches, whistle and temporary pry bar.
EDC_Mini_Survival_Kit_Emergency_BOB10.jpg

I searched high and low and could not find a multi purpose tool to my liking.  I am going to do a run of these.  It will have have chisel, wire stripper, nail puller, standard/metric wrench, phillips/standard bit(not shown), detachable magnesium/fire steel , para cord cutter, 9mm compass, carbide, magnet and anything else I can manage to add to it.  Here are a couple solid models...
EDC_Mini_Survival_Kit_Emergency_BOB25.jpgEDC_Mini_Survival_Kit_Emergency_BOB27.jpg

to be continued....

----------


## jlo

Next comes small swiss army knife, 8' of brass snare wire, peanut lighter, 14mm compass and small led with sticky back.
EDC_Mini_Survival_Kit_Emergency_BOB13.jpg

Added survival saw with large and small key ring.
EDC_Mini_Survival_Kit_Emergency_BOB14.jpg

In the lid I put a x4 magnifier, bandades, match striker, and earplugs.
EDC_Mini_Survival_Kit_Emergency_BOB16.jpg

Everything stuffed in and........done!
EDC_Mini_Survival_Kit_Emergency_BOB18.jpgEDC_Mini_Survival_Kit_Emergency_BOB22.jpg

Well, not all the way. Now I just have to get them to get outside to try everything out.

----------


## kyratshooter

Are these intended for EDC in a rural setting, suburban or urban, or are they intended to be dropped into the car and forgotten until needed?

Someone that works a 9-5 job in the city hardly needs snare wire, fishing line, hooks and sinkers.

Why the earplugs?

When you have your prybars made up remember to make the compass detachable or the only place it will point will be straight down the length of the bar.

----------


## hunter63

Looks like a good kit.
I would add water purification tabs, and maybe some birthday candles.

----------


## kyratshooter

I like to use the trick candles that refuse to go out.  

Comes in handy if there is wind.

I would trade out the snare wire, fishing gear and earplugs for an equil amount of duct tape.

You might want to close everything up with a "rangerband" cut from a bike innertube for security.

----------


## jlo

We are all country bumpkins living in a rural area.

I have been carrying this kit for several months now. It has definitely changed from when I first started carrying it.  The basic idea is to have a kit that would allow a person to gather food, build a fire, build a shelter and obtain drinkable water.  The second function is to have a kit that just makes day to day life a little easier.  These items include meds, bandades, money(fam gets to provide their own), lights, small knife etc.  I have limited it to an altoids size can so it can be carried on a person daily instead of being left in a car.

I am still waiting on rubber bands, water purification tablets and a couple other odds and ends.  I included earplugs for two reasons. First, I am around firearms a whole lot as is my family, second they cut down the rattling of the tins contents.

I agree that duct tape needs to be added. My current plan is to wrap it around something like a credit card and fasten it externally with rubber bands.

The compass and magnesium/fire steel are both inserts that are quickly removed.  They are secured by o rings. I just need to come up with a nifty use for o rings.

----------


## gretchngrl

Dumb question but, where did you buy the metal boxes?

----------


## crashdive123

> Dumb question but, where did you buy the metal boxes?


There are hundreds of vendors on-line.  I haven't used any of them so can't recommend one, but if you put "small metal tins" or something like that in your search engine you will get a lot of returns.  Personally I prefer to use one that once held something else - re-purposing it if you will.  Cheaper that way.

----------


## Wildthang

It appears that the waterproof matches are loose in the tin. After many days of rattleing around in the tin, they could chip away to nothing but a pile of powder. I would wrap them in plastic or something to prevent that! Maybe cut a zip lock baggy and wrap a peice of that around them and tape them!

----------


## Winter

Pretty neat little kits. I dropped matches out of my kits yrs ago in favor of a mini-bic lighter.

----------


## jfeatherjohn

I have a "survival neclace", whick is paracord, with a Mora, small flaslight, some extra tender tender and a largish ferro rod.
I attached a small caribeener to my personal kit, so I can carry that on the necklace if needed.
It really is convenient. When I'm out of the truck in the back country, that's how I carry everything.

----------


## Stiffy

Nice kits.  I like the idea of getting a bunch of tins and doing all the kits at the same time.

----------


## gretchngrl

Thanks crash, guess I'll be eating a lot of altoids.

----------


## Geek

Does everyone have a full GHB in their car?  If not, that should be the next step.

----------

